# 2015 Turkey season is over.....



## Keystone (Apr 29, 2015)

As of 8:35 am this morning! :mrgreen: Took me over an hour to get him close enough. He started to leave when I took the shot. 52 yards. 

@ 3 year old. 8 3/4" beard.


----------



## overboard (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats! =D> 
Two more days till the opener here in Pa., I see you made the smart move and moved out of the Commonwealth! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Apr 29, 2015)

Congrats! That is very cool!

Hopefully we do the same this Saturday.


----------



## Keystone (Apr 29, 2015)

Heck of a hunt. Saw allot of birds.


----------

